# AXLE GeForce GTX 460 768 MB



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2010)

Today NVIDIA launches their new GTX 460 Series. Axle is following the reference design implementation to the letter which means the card shows all the new improvements like low power, less fan noise and massive overclocking potential. Thanks to the memory choice of 768 MB it is also more cost effective than the 1 GB variant.

*Show full review*


----------



## Flanker (Jul 12, 2010)

dare I say that, I find this card impressive 
and the review is awesome as usual 

may I just point out in page 4 you called the card "465" and on the title bar of my firefox it says "GTX 468 review"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

I just noticed that a 5850 is beating a 5870 and a 5970 in metro 2033 DX11 at a res of 2560X1600 with 4xaa. How can this happen?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Axle/GeForce_GTX_460_768_MB/27.html


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2010)

because the stupid game engine at this res needs more memory than those cards have, so they end up "swapping" to main memory which kills the performance


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> because the stupid game engine at this res needs more memory than those cards have, so they end up "swapping" to main memory which kills the performance



Also the 5830 is topping them all. I understand what your saying but they all have the same amount of Memory 1024MB and the 5970 even has 2048MB, so why is the 5830 doing better? Sorry if I'm making a stupid observation.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Also the 5830 is topping them all. I understand what your saying but they all have the same amount of Memory 1024MB and the 5970 even has 2048MB, so why is the 5830 doing better? Sorry if I'm making a stupid observation.



no idea .. 0.4, 0.5 and 0.6 fps are so close it could be random differences in the benchmark runs or something architecturally that favours those cards in the test but no idea what it is


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> no idea .. 0.4, 0.5 and 0.6 fps are so close it could be random differences in the benchmark runs or something architecturally that favours those cards in the test but no idea what it is



Hmm interesting, alright then


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally some legit head-on competition for ATI.
Color me (very) impressed.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 12, 2010)

*Wow!!!*

It looks like my idea of using my Sanyo PLV-Z5 720p projector is going to be a slam dunk!!!! At that resolution with max detail in Directx 11 I will be seeing performance like a Radeon 5870 and that costs twice as much in Metro 2033. My instincts were correct. The 768 version is perfect for big screen 720p gaming. The performance looks strong enough in all types of games and the Directx 11 performance is great within reason. I'll game at 1920 * 1200 in less demanding games on my 24" monitor and use the projector for Metro 2033 and other hugely demanding Directx 11 titles. Thanks Wizard. You have made me feel like somewhat less of an idiot for not spending the extra money on an overclocked version or a 1 gig model. 

I thought it would score close to 100. The power consumption is just crazy good, too.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2010)

Any chance you could test some flash content or netflix and see how it handles that at such a low power? I guess my question is at such low clocks does it suffer the same fate as ATI cards with switching?


Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Any chance you could test some flash content or netflix and see how it handles that at such a low power? I guess my question is at such low clocks does it suffer the same fate as ATI cards with switching?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



it handles 1080p bluray perfectly fine like any other modern graphics card out there. why would the content you suggest be different?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2010)

I can play my video content perfectly well HG20 1080, however with hardware accelerated flash media I occasionally still get some corruption due to rapid switching between low power mode and video mode. It is annoying trying to watch youtube, and other flash based content, occasionally I have issues with netflix and hardware acceleration, either random freezes or video corruption.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Also the 5830 is topping them all. I understand what your saying but they all have the same amount of Memory 1024MB and the 5970 even has 2048MB, so why is the 5830 doing better? Sorry if I'm making a stupid observation.



5970 is 2x1GB, not 2GB. only 1GB is usable since memory doesnt add up in crossfire.


This doesnt explain why the lower card performs better, i just wanted to clear that up


----------



## RONX GT (Jul 12, 2010)

This card is impressive given by the data of power consumption and over-clocking gains. The price also comfortable especially for the 768 version. 

Awesome review BTW W1zz. Hey theres a typo? in the title(GTX 468)?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5970 is 2x1GB, not 2GB. only 1GB is usable since memory doesnt add up in crossfire.
> 
> 
> This doesnt explain why the lower card performs better, i just wanted to clear that up



Yes your right I knew that, maybe it should say 1024MB x2 instead.


----------



## jamsbong (Jul 12, 2010)

The GF104 is an example of a GPU made right. Low Idle power, efficient energy consumption under load. Good price. This is what I expect from Nvidia and after 9mths behind ATI, they've finally got a sensible and competitive product.

ATI have not announced anything, I'm guessing they've got no answer to this. We may see the comeback of a price war?

Welldone NVidia.

For those who bought the GF100 series... You may want to swap it for a pair of these GF104. I bet they'll work way better.


----------



## dlgh7 (Jul 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Also the 5830 is topping them all. I understand what your saying but they all have the same amount of Memory 1024MB and the 5970 even has 2048MB, so why is the 5830 doing better? Sorry if I'm making a stupid observation.



seems like most of the reviews i am reading online are saying that the 460 is beating the 5830. but its hard to tell on release day because it seems a lot of reviews go in favor of new products from certain companies on some websites. 

my main problem with these new graphics cards of late like the 5830 and now the 460 is that they are considered mainstream cards but require two 6 pin connectors for power. most of the mainstream gamers i know don't have a psu that could honestly run a card like that safely or don't have a psu with two power connectors even if its a good psu. it seems to me that if a gamer can afford a psu thats more high end then he can probably afford a better video card.

my main thought with all of this today though is that amd has been raking in the money and hasn't really lowered any prices since the 5000 series launched . i wouldn't be surprised to see a counter with the 5850 price and the 5870 to try and compete with their current lineup. which means waiting a couple of weeks could get you a better card if prices do get adjusted. it will also be interesting to see if ati can offer any sort of refresh on the card. i know that the 5670 got a refresh in some countries and pretty much performs on par with the 5750 and for the same price as the previous model 5670. so it wouldn't surprise me to see updated cards from amd with extra shaders launched and being released at the same price of those cards at the time or even with a slightly cheaper price even if amd wants to be aggressive. amd has had forever to prepare for some real competition from nvidia. it would be naive of us to think they are going to sit back and do nothing.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 12, 2010)

Shit, did not expect that. Have to sell my 480 quick, it didn't even arrive yet. Comments on this should be united, since its  of the "same product"


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 12, 2010)

I have criticised the 470 and the 480 in the past, but this looks like an extremely nice card.


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 12, 2010)

jamsbong said:


> The GF104 is an example of a GPU made right. Low Idle power, efficient energy consumption under load. Good price. This is what I expect from Nvidia and after 9mths behind ATI, they've finally got a sensible and competitive product.
> 
> *ATI have not announced anything, I'm guessing they've got no answer to this. We may see the comeback of a price war?*
> 
> ...



Maybe because the HD5830 performs almost identical to the GTX460 with the same average power-draw and slightly lower prices?

Though SI is definitely in the works and will probably be released soon (like in a couple of months). 

Though whats interesting is how will Nvidia market the full GF104 die? it it cant replace the GTX470, unless Nvidia clocks it to 800Mhz, but then apparently the power draw skyrockets..


----------

